# New to this



## Jasmin (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm new to this so trying to get used to it, just thought I'd share a photo of my puppy Reggie who's almost 5 months old now.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Reggie is lovely  fab name  he looks like he is practicing his best puppy sit there


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome! Reggie is a handsome boy!


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

What an angel - who's good boy Reggie? - It looks like he's saying "Me! - Everyone tells me I am, so I must be!"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome.
Reggie looks lovely.... so do the carpets.... I'm NOT looking forward to the muddy season


----------



## melo.rufus (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh Reggie is such a handsome pup! His name makes me think of Reggie from Archie comics. I hope he is not as mischevious as the character!

Welcome!


----------

